# Stem with brake cable hole in



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2020)

Can be either 22.2 quill type or newer a head type . 

But must have the drilling for the front brake cable to go through and would prefer 100+ mm , not too bothered re bar dia hole .

What have you got ?


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2020)

I've got one, but it's on my old MTB. Sorry, you can't have it !


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2020)

Fit one of these,


----------



## midlife (22 Sep 2020)

Not seen one like that before


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> Not seen one like that before


Me neither but I found it on t'internet, looks a bit swish dunnit.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> I've got one, but it's on my old MTB. Sorry, you can't have it !


I have a couple of Girvin ones but they are 1 1/8 



raleighnut said:


> Fit one of these,
> 
> View attachment 548580



I can only find one and it's not as nice as that .


----------



## mickle (22 Sep 2020)

Drill a hole. Or use a headset mounted cable hanger.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I can only find one and it's not as nice as that .


https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/images/products/small/37995.jpg


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/images/products/small/37995.jpg


Bugger that's only a picture, try this

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brake-spares-cable-hangers/

Better still there's a Tektro one for £6.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2020)

mickle said:


> Drill a hole. Or use a headset mounted cable hanger.



I did wonder about drilling


----------



## mickle (22 Sep 2020)

Send me the stem I'll do it for you. I love drilling holes in sh!t.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2020)

mickle said:


> Send me the stem I'll do it for you. I love drilling holes in sh!t.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 548615


Drillium gone to far 

@mickle I might take you up on that offer


----------



## Gunk (22 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 548615



A perforated Eclipse, I’ll get the drill out on mine tomorrow


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> A perforated Eclipse, I’ll get the drill out on mine tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 548642


That's got side pull calipers so it's not really needed


----------



## mickle (23 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Drillium gone to far
> 
> @mickle I might take you up on that offer


Yes geez. I might even have a step-down ferrule you can stick in it.


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Sep 2020)

I have a dog-eared Matrix one from a Kona. 1 1/8" though.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I have a dog-eared Matrix one from a Kona. 1 1/8" though.



Quill type ?


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Quill type ?


Yes, so probably useless to you.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Yes, so probably useless to you.


Afraid so but thank you


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Fit one of these,
> 
> View attachment 548580


I put one of those on my Townsend and it's a great improvement over the previous headset mounted hanger. Brake feels much firmer and more positive. I'd consider fitting one of these a worthwhile thing to do with a canti brake.
(The reason I fitted it in the first place was because the steerer on the bike had been cut a little short and the headset locknut only had a few threads to grip on and was forever working loose so I decided getting rid of the brake hanger would buy me a few more threads.)


----------

